
Bypassing Rolling Code Systems - dsr12
http://andrewmohawk.com/2016/02/05/bypassing-rolling-code-systems/
======
jakobegger
For some reason I just assumed that car remotes use two way communication; it
never occurred to me that in 2016 car remotes would still be so fundamentally
insecure. This is awful.

As for the "remediation" part at the bottom of the post, the only way to
really secure the remote will be to use two way communication. Key requests
random number from car -> car sends random number to key -> key signs random
number and sends it back to the car.

This would still leave it vulnerable to forwarding attacks, but at least it
wouldn't be possible to unlock the car without pressing the button on the
remote.

